# Help with lab results. ? Hypothyroidism



## bamarules5 (Oct 30, 2014)

I am a 43 yr old female and for the past year and a half I have been having symptoms of what I would think would be hypo. I stay cold all the time, will get random dizziness that lasts for a couple of seconds, will have lack of concentration, anxiety, muscle aches especially in the thumbs and stay tired a lot. Also would like to mention before being put on birth control had heavy menstrual cycles but was also diagnosed with PCOS. Thyroid also runs in my family. Last year the doctor only performed TSH with results of normal. This year I went and asked for them to run the free T3 and T4. Results came back as follows:
TSH 1.78 (0.5-4.70)
Free t4 1.00 (0.8-2.8)
Free t3 2.9. (2.3-4.2)
HDL cholesterol 120 which they consider borderline high.

Any input on results would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

While your TSH isn't bad, your Frees are indicating you're hypo (both are very low in their ranges, which equals hypo). I would ask for a thyroid antibodies panel and an ultrasound of your thyroid as next steps. Was your doctor open to further testing?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Welcome to the board!

Wow! Yeah; Frees indicate hypothyroid.

Info above to back that up.

It would be very wise to request and get an ultra-sound of your thyroid. Very wise!


----------



## Terri70 (Oct 30, 2014)

What does "Free" mean?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

When you measure thyroid hormone, you usually measure t4 and t3.

With both t4 and t3, you can measure the total amount of hormone in the blood (that measure is known as Total T4 and Total T3) or you can measure the "frees." A lot of the thyrois hormone is attached to a protein, which makes it unusable by your body. So even if your TOTAL number is in a good spot, you have no idea how much unbound or "free" hormone is floating around that your body can readily use. Therefore the free test is critical to understanding how you feel.

See: http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/t4/tab/test/

Most of the T4 and T3 circulates in the blood bound to protein, while a small percentage is free (not bound). Blood tests can measure total T4, free T4, total T3, or free T3. The total T4 test has been used for many years, but it can be affected by the amount of protein available in the blood to bind to the hormone. Free T4 is not affected by protein levels and is the active form of thyroxine. The free T4 test is thought by many to be a more accurate reflection of thyroid hormone function and, in most cases, its use has replaced that of the total T4 test.

And: http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/t3/tab/sample/

About 99.7% of the T3 found in the blood is attached to a protein (primarily thyroxine-binding globulin but also several other proteins) and the rest is free (unattached). Separate blood tests can be performed to measure either the total (both bound and unattached) or free (unattached) T3 hormone in the blood.


----------



## bamarules5 (Oct 30, 2014)

So I go back to the doctor on Nov 5th. They have not actually gone over the results with me. On examination when I mentioned that I thought it was a possible thyroid condition, no swelling of the neck or enlargement of the thyroid was felt. I'm not sure if they would oppose to doing the ultrasound but so I can be prepared what would be the indicating factors and my argument for it.


----------

